# Solar powered stable lighting



## Angua2 (25 October 2010)

Has any one done this, and if so would they be willing to share the experience etc?


----------



## Aoibhin (25 October 2010)

not yet but will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## cumbriamax (25 October 2010)

me too - have been thinking bout it fr ages- will await experiences/opinions of others?


----------



## NicoleH (25 October 2010)

Hi

I use solar mate point 5 - very easy to install, provide enough light to muck out by, mix feeds etc. I put one in each stable and feed room

Have found them for £15 each at Maplins at mo.

I considered the more expensive solar to battery to normal lights, but works out a lot more expensive if you only have a couple of spaces to light.

Hope this is of help.


----------



## custard (25 October 2010)

Yes, try Powerbee AKA Solarkitsdirect.  Have had a number of lights from them, thus far the best have been the 36LED shed light for about £18.  It has a built in infra red sensor so just comes on for about a minute when you walk past, great for using in the barn tack room etc.


----------



## Gucci_b (25 October 2010)

I no someone that has installed a small wind turbine to give lighting over the winter months. And works very well


----------



## Angua2 (26 October 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			I no someone that has installed a small wind turbine to give lighting over the winter months. And works very well
		
Click to expand...

mmmm, now that is a thought, as that may also generate enough power for a kettle too.


----------



## Shazzababs (26 October 2010)

Our stable lights are on mains electric, but to save money we have installed LED solar flood/security lighting.  Works great and is really bright.  Not had any problems with it not having enough charge in winter. We have sevaral of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PowerBee-Se..._1_9?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1288084638&sr=1-9


----------



## alsxx (27 October 2010)

I don't have experience of solar lighting, but have my little yard fully lit (and I mean fully lit, they are very bright!) just off of a battery. I looked into a solar panel as a means to keeping the battery topped up, however based on the average hours of sunlight we have during the winter it wouldn't have helped much and I would still have needed to get a battery charger! So all in all I decided it was not really worth the money.

Re kettle - I have a little camping stove from halfords - it just runs off of a little plug in gas canister with an on/off dial - have a camping kettle and can boil a whole load of water in less time than it used to take the electric kettle at my old yard! Considering getting a frying pan next so I can make bacon sarnies!!


----------



## Angua2 (27 October 2010)

alsxx said:



			I don't have experience of solar lighting, but have my little yard fully lit (and I mean fully lit, they are very bright!) just off of a battery. I looked into a solar panel as a means to keeping the battery topped up, however based on the average hours of sunlight we have during the winter it wouldn't have helped much and I would still have needed to get a battery charger! So all in all I decided it was not really worth the money.

Re kettle - I have a little camping stove from halfords - it just runs off of a little plug in gas canister with an on/off dial - have a camping kettle and can boil a whole load of water in less time than it used to take the electric kettle at my old yard! Considering getting a frying pan next so I can make bacon sarnies!!
		
Click to expand...

WOW... now that really is food for thought.... pardon the pun.

Since this is a totally new concept for me, would you mind letting me know how you went about this.


----------



## alsxx (27 October 2010)

No worries, but how I did the lights or the stove!?


----------



## ttt (27 October 2010)

The lights please. Thanks.


----------



## Angua2 (28 October 2010)

alsxx said:



			No worries, but how I did the lights or the stove!?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, the lights. The thought of the yard fully lit off a battery is very very appealing


----------



## Rainbowrider (5 November 2010)

Hi alsxx, 

I'd be really interested to know how you link up the battery to the lights etc.  I use a generator at the moment, but interested in battery/solar/wind turbine ideas! 

Thanks


----------



## alsxx (5 November 2010)

Ok will send you a pm! I think I will also do a separate post and see if admin will sticky it, seems more and more people are getting into doing batt powered lighting! Xx


----------



## misst (5 November 2010)

Yes please please do - I have been trying to figure this out for the last few days. All help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## xena_wales (5 November 2010)

NicoleH said:



			I use solar mate point 5 - very easy to install, provide enough light to muck out by, mix feeds etc. I put one in each stable and feed room

Have found them for £15 each at Maplins at mo.
		
Click to expand...

Down to a tenner now:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=223425
Quite tempted to try a couple, but not totally sure as I tend to do pretty well between my headtorch and mains lights.


----------



## Ruby_red_head (12 August 2013)

Hello. This is my first post on this forum, i hope i am welcome in this post. 

Last September I installed a smallish solar panel set up for two stables, tack room and hard standing area using LED tubes and LED floods. It wasn't a cheap set up ( rough costings £900) but I wanted something that would be robust during the dark winters where daylight hours were limited. It ran like a dream. Money well spent.

I will at some point write a detailed post which shows my calculations and rough coatings if it will be of interest to anyone? If however this is something your wanting to do this summer and want info please feel free to PM me and I will help you out. I couldn't find much info when I was looking into doing this last year so want to pass on my knowledge to brighten up your yards!


----------



## Talyn (12 August 2013)

I have these lights. Plenty bright enough for stables!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Solar-C...&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=solar+lightsfor+stable


----------



## Perfectpastime (17 October 2013)

Hi ruby red. I m struggling to get a mains supply to my stables. Please can you give me more details of how you sorted your solar power. How do you stop it being stolen?
Thanks 
C


----------



## windseywoo (18 October 2013)

I am thinking of getting solar panels for my stables, but have been told that I would have to get planning permission from the council first, which may not be forthcoming. Has anyone else had issues with this or have they just put the panels up without permission. I thought that councils would appreciate going down the green route?


----------



## Perissa (18 October 2013)

I use these in my hay shed - the cable is long enough to keep the battery (car) outside so no risk of sparks.

http://www.drapertools.com/b2c/b2citmdsp.pgm?pp_skmno=73527&ipadd=


----------

